# replacement resistor



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I need a replacement "curly" resistor for my 56 lo-boy. After installing my new wiring harness, painting and rebuilding the dash, I noticed the insulation was all but gone - all frayed inside the windings. My light switch is the 3 pos. type...off - dim - bright. Any sources? Thanks.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Carter & Gruenewald - www.cngco.com

OEM tractor parts - www.oemtractorparts.com/

Pilot Knob Restorations

You can also try an auto parts or electronics store. You should be able to use a 2.8 ohm, 10 watt wire wound resistor, ( a 3 ohm resistor should work)


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Good show Bigdog, will do, thanks.


----------

